# ok, something is wrong. (Bouncy as HELL)



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Right now, im totally frustrated and im the one to blame for this, but thats ok im going to learn a lesson and it will help me in the future and whom ever else i help work on their car. Ok heres the deal. This weekend I put on my suspension I ordered through some groupbuys a few months ago. I did it all my self with the help of my dad, since he was willing to help and he has air tools. I have GC/AGX combo with Koni bump rubbers. Now let me say that the back IS HORRIBLE. the ride is horrible. I have the GCs raised all the way too the top and the shock on 8, and this bastard is making all sorts of noise, bottoming out, clunking. I dont understand why. And whats worst is its so bouncy its ridicilous, it feels like a the shocks arent working or something, and this is where some logical questions come in.

First, the spring rate on the back springs are something like 154.83.64? This were i screwed up because I didnt do my research ahead of time, I went with the recommended street setup thinking Id be fine but obvisiouly these springs are not stiff enough, am i correct? 

Second, I think I may have missed something on the installtion on the back shocks, because the piston/rod is not connected to the mount (chasis). It just kinda sit in the mount but its not bolted to it. Does this make sense? should the shock be connected to the chassis in someway? IE the upper mount? so basically the piston it just pops in and out, or up and down, makes noise, but isnt connected to the car. the funny thing is, is that this is the thing making all the noise yet its not even connected to the chasis? maybe i have no idea what im talking about. but please help.

right now I feel like a very frustrated :dumbass:


Edit: Ok, I think what is missing is a washer of some sort, between the top of the piston and the mount to keep it from popping out. Damn, I may just have to try to find some that fit, becasue I threw all this crap away.


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

E,

I am having the same problem. I got the same spring rate as you from the GC groupbuy. My car is not that bouncy but it makes alot of noise. When I did my install I used the washer that was in the KYB box. I have the ME upper mounts and there was a diagram on the the order of the parts. I used the trick set up from the NPM so I hope that my silicon is not failing already.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

:thumbup: 
man, I feel like a million bucks, I think i figured it out. No more bouncing and no more noise. What happened was i never secured the piston from the shock down in the back. so it was just kind of floating around, and it wasnt connected to the chasis so it was basically doing nothing. Now what I did was this, without the diagram papers, i misplaced them. I took those little Rubber peices, that have like two layers if you know what i mean. If you go look at the shock on NPM its what they have between the ME mount and the tophat from the GCs. I took that and put that up top, inside the trunk then I put a washer on top of it, then I put the nut on the piston and tightened it all down. Now their no no more play with the rubber peices there, so it doesnt bounce, and the shocks are acutally getting some use now. I also have that star shaped rubber brushing in between the gold washer on the shock and the tophat. let me know if this is how you got yours setup, or if this helps. goodluck.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah i did the same thing on the first setup i did for an se-r. makes a huge difference with struts actually doing something huh?


----------



## larinah (May 14, 2003)

Equivocal said:


> :thumbup:
> man, I feel like a million bucks, I think i figured it out. No more bouncing and no more noise. What happened was i never secured the piston from the shock down in the back. so it was just kind of floating around, and it wasnt connected to the chasis so it was basically doing nothing. Now what I did was this, without the diagram papers, i misplaced them. I took those little Rubber peices, that have like two layers if you know what i mean. If you go look at the shock on NPM its what they have between the ME mount and the tophat from the GCs. I took that and put that up top, inside the trunk then I put a washer on top of it, then I put the nut on the piston and tightened it all down. Now their no no more play with the rubber peices there, so it doesnt bounce, and the shocks are acutally getting some use now. I also have that star shaped rubber brushing in between the gold washer on the shock and the tophat. let me know if this is how you got yours setup, or if this helps. goodluck.


i am running agx's and dropzone springs and have some noise in the rear, not too bouncy though. i wonder if this could be the same problem. I normally hear this noise when i like jack the car up.


----------

